# VOTE REPUBLICAN UP AND DOWN THE TICKET IN CALIFORNIA !!!!!



## nononono (Oct 18, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN UP AND DOWN THE TICKET IN CALIFORNIA !!!!*

*This will be how we the Rational Citizens of the State of California *
*start the Flushing process of ALL the Criminal Democrats.....*

*Now is the TIME !!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN UP AND DOWN THE TICKET IN CALIFORNIA !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Oct 25, 2018)

Vote Republican or they'll mail you a bomb..............COD!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> Vote Republican or they'll mail you a bomb..............COD!!!


That sounds like something Obama's buddy Bill Ayers would do...or did.


----------



## Booter (Oct 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That sounds like something Obama's buddy Bill Ayers would do...or did.


Spoken like a true Fox News ignoramus; it explains your love of Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> Spoken like a true Fox News ignoramus; it explains your love of Trump.


You still mad bro? Is it Trump's win? Hillary's loss? Kavanaugh?
Grow up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You still mad bro? Is it Trump's win? Hillary's loss? Kavanaugh?
> Grow up.


It is people like you that don't hold Trump accountable that guide his path. If he can keep getting away with it he will. No accountability is the new Republican mantra.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> Spoken like a true Fox News ignoramus; it explains your love of Trump.


Spoken like a confused 12 year old safe space seeking, lying dweeb...you seem to have gone the "projecting" way that others here in the kitchen have gone.
Pathetic really, but par for the course.
The truth is you're an ignorant punk and only parrot what you hear...
Tee another one up Bootsie & research Bill Ayers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is people like you that don't hold Trump accountable that guide his path. If he can keep getting away with it he will. No accountability is the new Republican mantra.


Your Trump Derangement Syndrome is kicking in hard today.  Both you and Bootsie.


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

*Trump's America - Nutters are Domestic Terrorists

US terror attacks are increasingly motivated by right-wing views
*
An analysis of the Global Terrorism Database by researchers at the University of Maryland published in 2017 shows a “sharp increase” in the share of attacks by right-wing extremists, from 6% in the 2000s to 35% in the 2010s. The share of attacks by religious extremists also increased, from 9% to 53% between the two decades.

*The study defines “right-wing extremism” as “violence in support of the belief that personal and/or national way of life is under attack and is either already lost or that the threat is imminent,” including anti-globalism, white supremacy, nationalism, suspicion of the government, and beliefs in conspiracies.*

An analysis by Quartz of the same Global Terrorism Database confirmed that the trend persisted in 2017, when most attacks in the US were committed by right-wing extremists. Out of 65 incidents last year, 37 were tied to racist, anti-Muslim, homophobic, anti-Semitic, fascist, anti-government, or xenophobic motivations.

https://qz.com/1435885/data-shows-more-us-terror-attacks-by-right-wing-and-religious-extremists/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's America - Nutters are Domestic Terrorists
> 
> US terror attacks are increasingly motivated by right-wing views
> *
> ...


I was just wondering if you were a closet Trump supporter:

In the same period, *seven attacks were linked to Islamic extremists, and 11 attacks were inspired by left-leaning ideologies.*

That right-wing activity is fueling a surge in terrorism in the US. Overall, the US had only six attacks a decade ago, but 65 in 2017. The number of fatalities is also increasing, in contrast to a global decrease in terror attacks.







*Terror attacks around the world fell from about 17,000 in 2014 to about 11,000 in 2017. They dropped almost 40% in the **Middle East**.*

So in other words, your post shows a declining trend in Global attacks since Trump took office despite the alleged 65 attacks in 2017.  I guess the author couldn't bring themselves to label the last bar in the bar chart either.  LMAO!!  GREAT POST!!  MAGA??

You low information people crack me up!


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

*That right-wing activity is fueling a surge in terrorism in the US. Overall, the US had only six attacks a decade ago, but 65 in 2017. The number of fatalities is also increasing, in contrast to a global decrease in terror attacks.*

For Izzy the idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *That right-wing activity is fueling a surge in terrorism in the US. Overall, the US had only six attacks a decade ago, but 65 in 2017. The number of fatalities is also increasing, in contrast to a global decrease in terror attacks.*
> 
> For Izzy the idiot.


You can debate the bar chart that you posted all you want.  You know, the downward trending bars you posted, 
that you interpret as a surge? LMAO!!


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Vote Republican or they'll mail you a bomb..............COD!!!


*He was a Democratic operative operating under the guise of Conservatism, used by *
*Rep Debbie Wasserman Schultz to deliver a double negative in plain sight...*

*Democratic " Roid " rage on full display....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN UP AND DOWN THE TICKET !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2018)

Vote Republican or you'll kill us in our place of worship? Bomb us in our homes? Seems all the fucking looney fucking nutters are coming out and showing their true colors, just like all you fucking looney fucking nut jobs.

The party of Trump is the party of hate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Vote Republican or you'll kill us in our place of worship? Bomb us in our homes? Seems all the fucking looney fucking nutters are coming out and showing their true colors, just like all you fucking looney fucking nut jobs.
> 
> The party of Trump is the party of hate.


“Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword.” --Matt 10:34.  What you meant to say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2018)

*A rise in right-wing terror*
An analysis of the Global Terrorism Database by researchers at the University of Maryland published in 2017 shows a “sharp increase” in the share of attacks by right-wing extremists, from 6% in the 2000s to 35% in the 2010s. The share of attacks by religious extremists also increased, from 9% to 53% between the two decades.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *A rise in right-wing terror*
> An analysis of the Global Terrorism Database by researchers at the University of Maryland published in 2017 shows a “sharp increase” in the share of attacks by right-wing extremists, from 6% in the 2000s to 35% in the 2010s. The share of attacks by religious extremists also increased, from 9% to 53% between the two decades.


Sucker, you missed Booties post below.

In the same period, *seven attacks were linked to Islamic extremists, and 11 attacks were inspired by left-leaning ideologies.*

That right-wing activity is fueling a surge in terrorism in the US. Overall, the US had only six attacks a decade ago, but 65 in 2017. The number of fatalities is also increasing, in contrast to a global decrease in terror attacks.







*Terror attacks around the world fell from about 17,000 in 2014 to about 11,000 in 2017. They dropped almost 40% in the **Middle East**.*

So in other words, your post shows a declining trend in Global attacks since Trump took office despite the alleged 65 attacks in 2017. I guess the author couldn't bring themselves to label the last bar in the bar chart either. LMAO!! GREAT POST!! MAGA??

You low information people crack me up!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 27, 2018)

On the Left, James Hodgkinson, *a far left, pro-Bernie Sanders activist, grabbed a rifle and opened fire on congressional Republicans practicing for the annual baseball game in 2017. Rep. Steve Scalise (R-LA) was shot and could have died. It was a mass assassination attempt.* In 2018, Minnesota GOP candidates have been assaulted. *The spokesperson for the Minnesota Democratic Party said that Republicans **should go to *the guillotine. Sens. Ted Cruz (R-TX) and Mitch McConnell (R-KY) have been harassed by mob-like behavior. Former Attorney General Eric Holder said Democrats should kickRepublicans. Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA) has egged on her supporters to harass Trump officials. *Oh,and let's not forget the ricin letters sent to Secretary of Defense James Mattis or the death threats hurled at Sen. Susan Collins (R-ME).*


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN NOVEMBER 6th  !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN NOVEMBER 6th !!!!!!*


----------

